
CoffeeScript 1.1.2 released - TrevorBurnham
http://twitter.com/#!/jashkenas/status/99318698275377153
======
TrevorBurnham
I realize that posting to HN about every little bugfix release is annoying,
but this is the first CoffeeScript release in nearly 3 months. To put that
into perspective, that's about 15% of the language's lifetime up to this
point.

During these last three months, Jeremy gave a talk with Brendan Eich at
JSConf; David Heinemeier Hansson plugged the language in his keynote at
RailsConf; and my book on it
(<http://pragprog.com/book/tbcoffee/coffeescript>) went into print. The small
number of changes between 1.1.1 and 1.1.2 is a testament to how quickly the
language has achieved stability, even as it's gaining traction with mainstream
programmers.

